# EN: pour ne pas dépenser trop d'argent



## LaKapsule

Bonjour,

Dans un exercice d'anglais je dois traduire cette phrase :



> Ils campèrent pour ne pas dépenser trop d'argent.



Voici les corrections :

- They camped *in order not to* spend too much money ;

- They camped *so as not to* spend too much money.

Pourquoi ne puis-je pas traduire ainsi ( ? ) :

- They camped *not to* spend too much money.


----------



## Barbanellie

À mon avis, parce qu'il vous manque le sens de "pour" dans votre traduction _They camped *not to* spend too much money _qui est représenté dans les deux solutions par "in order" et "so as"


----------



## LaKapsule

J'imagine que cela doit être l'explication, au moins en grande partie, mais là où j'ai du mal à comprendre c'est que le _*to + infinitif*_ marche très bien pour traduire un *pour* dans le sens de _*dans le but de*_ comme dans ces exemples :

- He is in England _*to learn*_ English ;

- He climbed on a chair _*to reach*_ the shelf.

Ici, ce sont des exemples qui expriment un but, comme dans la phrase qui me pose question, où _*to + infinitif*_ suffit. Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi dans la phrase dont je vous parle il y aurait besoin de _*in order to*_ ?


----------



## Katleya

Pour moi : 
- They camped *in order not to* spend too much money. 

- They camped *so as not to* spend too much money. 

- They camped *not to* spend too much money.


----------



## LaKapsule

Oui, si ça se trouve ils n'ont simplement pas proposé, dans ce livre, cette version sans pour autant qu'elle soit fausse.

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Barbanellie

Je pense que c'est à cause de la négation, je trouve que ça sonne mieux avec "in order" ou "so as".  Mais Katleya a bien raison, d'un point de vue grammatical, la formule est bonne dans les trois cas.


----------



## LaKapsule

Oui j'avais pensé à la négation aussi mais sans comprendre pourquoi, grammaticalement, ce serait faux.


----------



## Kelly B

_They camped not to..._ sounds weird to me. Of the other suggestions so far, I prefer _so as to, _though _in order not to_ is ok, as well. That said, I'd be most likely to rephrase to
_They camped to avoid spending...._


----------



## jann

Katleya said:


> - They camped *not to* spend too much money.


Katleya, I hate to contradict you, but I'm afraid I don't agree with that.   While I won't go so far as to say that it's agrammatical, it certainly isn't idiomatic, and it would not necessarily be understood.  

English allows us to omit "in order" from "in order to" (_pour, afin que_) only in positive sentences. The ellipsis is not possible in the negative. As Kelly B mentioned, if the speaker wanted to avoid the wordy combinations of "so as not to" and "in order not to," s/he would use a verb with an inherently negative meaning (e.g., "avoid) or would switch to a positive sentence that conveys a similar idea ("they camped to save money").

Negating a to-infintive means _non pas pour_ rather than _pour ne pas_:

e.g., They camp not to save money, but because they love the outdoors. (= not in order to save money = they don't camp to save money)
_Ils campent non pas pour éviter des dépenses, mais parce qu'ils aiment la nature._


----------



## Katleya

Jann, no harm done ! On the contrary, I greatly appreciate your explanation !


----------



## Reynald

jann said:


> While I won't go so far as to say that it's agrammatical, it certainly isn't idiomatic, and it would not necessarily be understood.


What about _..._*to not spend*_ too much money, _instead of *not to spend*_?_


----------



## Kelly B

It still sounds odd. _To _can sometimes serve as an equivalent to _pour_, but it doesn't sound strong enough here, and if you insert _in order_ in order to fix that , you're right back at the beginning.


----------



## Maître Capello

Et de toute façon, il vaut mieux éviter les "split infinitives" et donc ne pas séparer le _to_ du reste de l'infinitif.


----------



## Reynald

Kelly B said:


> It still sounds odd. _To _can sometimes serve as an equivalent to _pour_, but it doesn't sound strong enough here, and if you insert _in order_ in order to fix that , you're right back at the beginning.


D'accord, merci. (Le but me paraissait plus clairement exprimé de cette façon-là).



Maître Capello said:


> Et de toute façon, il vaut mieux éviter les "split infinitives" et donc ne pas séparer le _to_ du reste de l'infinitif.


Puriste ?


----------

